# pwn the picture above you game



## Nicklfire

I'm not much for forum chain games, but i saw this one on the gta aquaria forum and it was funny so i thought i would pass it on to this forum. I'll use the Original posters directions.

I will start out with a picture and then you have to post a picture that would pwn the picture before you. So if someone posted a fire and then someone posted a firehose ,the firehose would pwn the fire.

We play this game on another forum and it's often quite amusing. Rules are simple- post only PICTURES, no videos or links please; and keep it clean.

An explanation may be needed sometimes when you post a picture saying why your picture pwns, this is not a discussion thread.


----------



## beN




----------



## halonine

This could be fun 

NOM NOM NOM









EDIT - Ben beat me to the punch on the first one


----------



## NewGuy

Mmm animal experimentation


----------



## Nicklfire




----------



## halonine




----------



## NewGuy




----------



## halonine




----------



## BossRoss

i'll play...


----------



## GreenGanja




----------



## BossRoss




----------



## eternity302

Darn, someone faster than me! SORRY, had to edit!


----------



## neven

for those wondering wtf, how can he pwn chuck norris: YouTube - The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny w/ lyrics


----------



## halonine

This is what i think you you "neighbour"


----------



## Nicklfire

Nice tree statue.. nothing my flamethrower cant fix..


----------



## halonine

No match for my monster firetruck.


----------



## Dustman




----------



## BossRoss




----------



## halonine




----------



## Death's Sting




----------



## ibenu

(meaghan fox of tranformers franchise BTW before her terrible marylyn tattoo)


----------



## bowman00




----------



## BossRoss




----------



## bowman00




----------



## TomC




----------



## BossRoss




----------



## halonine




----------



## ibenu




----------



## BossRoss

ph33r obama


----------



## TomC




----------



## halonine




----------



## BossRoss




----------



## halonine




----------



## Sargasso




----------



## Nicklfire




----------



## BossRoss




----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## Death's Sting




----------



## halonine




----------



## Death's Sting




----------



## Nicklfire

^^ how does that pwn sonic? lol...


----------



## Death's Sting

Nicklfire said:


> ^^ how does that pwn sonic? lol...


i was not trying to pwn sonic, i was tying to pwn the violent nature of the pic itself.


----------



## TomC

Nicklfire said:


> ^^ how does that pwn sonic? lol...


 What does pwn stand for?


----------



## halonine

Take that violence!


----------



## neven

computer lingo, from gamers, owned means dominate someone in a game, common typo was pwn and it then became pwnt. It Stuck around


----------



## neven




----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## Smiladon

Changed them to cookies with a flick of a wand! (says Hairy Pot'er)


----------



## TomC

neven said:


> computer lingo, from gamers, owned means dominate someone in a game, common typo was pwn and it then became pwnt. It Stuck around


 Computer geeks are weird.


----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## flannel

ok, so it's more cookie pwnage but I _had_ to use it...


----------



## alym




----------



## NewGuy




----------



## alym

^^^ how does that pwn cookie monster?


----------



## ibenu




----------



## Nicklfire

Well that was a easy one... michael jacksons.. doctor


----------



## onefishtwofish

his mama


----------



## Punkys Dad

All those kids! A great Mom.


----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## flannel




----------



## Death's Sting




----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## davej




----------



## Death's Sting




----------



## Crazy_NDN




----------



## Sargasso




----------



## TomC

What was the connection?



Sargasso said:


>


----------



## Sargasso

TomC said:


> What was the conection?


Baggage handlers are rough on guitars! Anyone who's ever travelled with musical instruments knows this all too well  It's the worst in the winter, the temperature/humidity changes can throw everything out of wack, plus it ups the "fragile" factor.


----------



## Crazy_NDN




----------



## BossRoss




----------



## Smiladon




----------



## halonine




----------



## ngo911




----------



## NewGuy




----------



## Nicklfire

try to put out this fire


----------



## qyrus




----------



## gimlid

We are cooler than the fridge and got more than one mushroom cloud comin'
so PWN


----------



## BossRoss




----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## NewGuy




----------



## halonine

That looks like a pretty small explosion, this should handle it


----------



## jono963




----------



## halonine




----------



## ngo911




----------



## halonine

Hey! you stay in there!


----------



## Nicklfire




----------



## gimlid




----------



## BossRoss




----------



## halonine

^^ LOL wat.


----------



## NewGuy

My original image on the previous page was osama on dialysis, but it appears the website blocked it. Oh well explosion works too


----------



## Nicklfire




----------



## jono963




----------



## gimlid

Keep your eye on the ball


----------



## Pamela




----------



## BossRoss




----------



## davej

Brigitte Nielsen as red Sonja


----------



## BossRoss




----------



## jono963




----------



## davej




----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## halonine




----------



## TomC




----------



## eternity302




----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## halonine




----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## Pamela




----------



## halonine

eat some bearspray


----------



## NewGuy




----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## taureandragon76




----------



## alym

Too much drinking and not enough saving =


----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## Smiladon




----------



## alym




----------



## halonine




----------



## alym




----------



## Nicklfire

*Apple iPhone 4 recall would cost billions*


----------



## BossRoss




----------



## AWW




----------



## halonine

Oranges. Better than apples.


----------



## Srenaeb




----------



## AWW




----------



## Srenaeb

because it's more disgusting.


----------



## NewGuy




----------



## VinnyD

zombie bill murray..lol....from zombieland


----------



## jobber

w.harrelson


----------



## VinnyD

the people who casted/directed/produced.. harrelson for this movie(he plays a security who also works as a cross dressing sex worker)
Anger Management - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

